# Persian: Name



## Daffodil100

Hello!

I wonder how to spell a Chinese name into Persian.  Zheng is family name, and Fenghua is first name. Here's my take. Please correct it.

Zheng Fenghua

فنها  ژن 

Thank you!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

For me, it's :
فِنگهوا ژِنگ / ژینگ


----------



## Daffodil100

Thank you for your help. 

1. I wonder how to attach a zir to ف via keyboard. 

2. Do Persian people put family name behind first name?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Daffodil100 said:


> 1. I wonder how to attach a zir to ف via keyboard.
> 2. Do Persian people put family name behind first name?



1-*It thereby automatically. I think you need to install Persian font in your Windows correctly
2-*


----------



## Treaty

Daffodil100 said:


> 1. I wonder how to attach a zir to ف via keyboard.



Do you mean it becomes like ف ِ نگ or you don't know where it is on the keyboard?


----------



## fdb

Pinyin zh is like Persian ج not  ژ .


----------



## searcher123

fdb said:


> Pinyin zh is like Persian ج not  ژ .


----------



## darush

Daffodil100 said:


> I wonder how to attach a zir to ف via keyboard.



Shift + D


----------



## IMANAKBARI

fdb said:


> Pinyin zh is like Persian ج not  ژ .



Zh = ژ
J = ج

http://www.cloob.com/timeline/answer_196404_2053608
http://etranslator.blogfa.com/post-69.aspx




> Searcher123 : Pinyin zh is like Persian ج not ژ


! شما دیگه چرا برادر من


----------



## searcher123

IMANAKBARI said:


> ﴾...﴿! شما دیگه چرا برادر من



چون ايمان جان اين اسم چيني است، نه انگليسي. تا جايي كه بنده مي‌‌دانم در زبان چيني بعضي حروف جور ديگري تلفظ مي‌شوند. مثلا *Xiang* Zhang در فارسي مي‌شود "شيان جانگ" در حالي كه X وقتي از انگليسي ترجمه مي‌شود، تلفظ آن "ز" است ﴿مثل Xeon كه مي‌شود زئون﴾. البته شايد هم اشتباه كرده باشم. اصراري بر درست بودم سخنم ندارم برادر


----------



## Daffodil100

I use Microsoft Persian input which is available in my Win7.

Thanks!


----------



## Daffodil100

fdb said:


> Pinyin zh is like Persian ج not  ژ .



Thank you for your reply, but I am afraid not.


----------



## Daffodil100

Treaty said:


> Do you mean it becomes like ف ِ نگ or you don't know where it is on the keyboard?



Thank you for your reply. I mean I want there's a slash which stands for short vowel for /e/ under ف


----------



## Daffodil100

IMANAKBARI said:


> Zh = ژ
> J = ج



Yes, I agree with this according to the pronounciations.


----------



## Treaty

I've a number of Chinese (and Korean) friends who don't pronounce ژ at all (they say it like weak American "r"). It was interesting that two of them easily  pronounced ژ but they were taught to pronounce English ژ close to "r" (like in u*su*ally> u*rr*ally or vi*si*on > vi*rr*on). 

In the case of "zh", I asked one of them how she says "Zhang Ziyi" or "Zhang Yimou". She answered both were *J*ang (or something closer to ج than ژ).


----------



## Treaty

Daffodil100 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I mean I want there's a slash which stands for short vowel for /e/ under ف


The vowels are: Shift+D (e), Shift+S (o), Shift+A (a)


----------



## Daffodil100

Treaty said:


> I've a number of Chinese (and Korean) friends who don't pronounce ژ at all (they say it like weak American "r"). It was interesting that two of them easily  pronounced ژ but they were taught to pronounce English ژ close to "r" (like in u*su*ally> u*rr*ally or vi*si*on > vi*rr*on).
> 
> In the case of "zh", I asked one of them how she says "Zhang Ziyi" or "Zhang Yimou". She answered both were *J*ang (or something closer to ج than ژ).



Thank you for your input. Then I will adopt this "jim" for "zh"


And, thank you for everyone again.


----------



## fdb

Obviously, Persian phonemes are not exactly like Chinese phonemes, but if you are transliterating you need to find the nearest match. I agree that the Chinese consonant closest to ج is j (both are strongly palatalised), but zh is more like ج than it is like ژ . The Chinese consonant closest to ژ is r. So I would suggest that you use ج both for j and for zh, and reserve ژ for r.

Second point: if you are transliterating Chinese names into any other script you need to retain the correct Chinese order (family name first). In European languages too we write Mao Zedong, not Zedong Mao.


----------



## Daffodil100

Treaty said:


> The vowels are: Shift+D (e), Shift+S (o), Shift+A (a)



Very helpful. I had a try, and made it. Thank you!


----------



## Daffodil100

fdb said:


> Obviously, Persian phonemes are not exactly like Chinese phonemes, but if you are transliterating you need to find the nearest match. I agree that the Chinese consonant closest to ج is j (both are strongly palatalised), but zh is more like ج than it is like ژ . The Chinese consonant closest to ژ is r. So I would suggest that you use ج both for j and for zh, and reserve ژ for r.
> 
> Second point: if you are transliterating Chinese names into any other script you need to retain the correct Chinese order (family name first). In European languages too we write Mao Zedong, not Zedong Mao.



Thank you for make points about these.


----------

